# koolon (elatiivi -sta)



## Marsario

Mikä sanan koolon elatiivimuoto (-sta) olisi? 
Koolonista?
Koolomesta?
Vai?


----------



## Hakro

_Koolonista_ on oikea elatiivimuoto.


----------



## Marsario

Kiitos Hakro!


----------



## sakvaka

Mikä on koolon? Tarkoitatko _paksusuolta_? 

(Katsoin äsken Googlesta, ja näyttää siltä, että termiä _koolon _käytetään myös lääketieteessä. Itse en ainakaan tunnistanut sitä millään.)


----------



## Hakro

En minäkään ollut kuullut sanaa aikaisemmin, mutta googlaamalla se selvisi. Toisaalta mielestäni on outoa, että ensimmäisen tavun vokaali on venytetty pitkäksi.


----------



## Marsario

Pitää kääntää englannista sana "colon" ja sanakirjani mukaan se vastaa suomen sanaa koolon. Lauseesta ymmärtää, että tuo koolon/colon on ainakin ruumisosa...


----------



## Hakro

Englannin colon, ranskan côlon ja espanjan colon olivat minulle tuttuja sanoja, mutta niissä kaikissa ensimmäisen tavun o on lyhyt, joten sana _koolon_ jäi aluksi tunnistamatta. Suomeksi se on _paksusuoli._


----------



## sammio

Off: Ruotsiksi kolon [ku:lon], ehkä tuo suomen pitkä oo tuleekin sieltä.


----------



## Marsario

> Suomeksi se on _paksusuoli.
> 
> _



"Paksusuolesta" olkoon se sitten.


----------



## Gavril

Hakro said:


> En minäkään ollut kuullut sanaa aikaisemmin, mutta googlaamalla se selvisi. Toisaalta mielestäni on outoa, että ensimmäisen tavun vokaali on venytetty pitkäksi.



Myös sanassa _koodi_ on pitkä vokaali -- onkohan kyseessä sama kaava joka näkyy _koolon_-sanassa?


----------

